# pooo you slatey



## herpstar (Oct 5, 2006)

http://apsisajoke.bravehost.com nasty man


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

dude get over it, im sure if you were a mod you'd join in (know that no one else can see it) no need to start several threads just to get a point across!


----------



## herpstar (Oct 5, 2006)

ahahaha it AGAMIDEA here mate and I was a mod...


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

as said what they don't know won't hurt them and they never planned on us knowing but what can you do, nothing.


----------



## herpstar (Oct 5, 2006)

your a fool mate alot of its about me....


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

nothing against you or anything but there is nothing we or you or anyone can do about it but im sure if it were me they were baggin i would probably have the same reactions as you!


----------



## krusty (Oct 5, 2006)

very interesting.........


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 5, 2006)

yep no probs mate I have no problem with anyone sep for one person...thanks slatey me mate


----------



## DanN (Oct 5, 2006)

No mate your the fool. 

Everyone is very sorry about your snakes, it is tragic.

But stop acting like a child. Bagging the site gets you nowhere, no sympathy, its so trivial it just makes you look like an idiot. Who cares what people say about you, 

Sort your life out and get on with it. 

Dan


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 5, 2006)

Dan....let me make it clear, I get friendly PM's from Slatey how we are such good friend bla bla bla and then someone emails me this site and directs me to what he has been saying....so take ya tonue out of slatey's bum and realise who he really is


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 5, 2006)

If i had just lost shi.t load of animals and had nasty things said i wouldn't be too impressed either.After what Marc has been through i think he has a right to vent.

Simone.


----------



## DanN (Oct 5, 2006)

I understand Marc, I just don't think this is neccessary.

Don't get me wrong, im not having a go at you, its just most people come on this site purely because they like reptiles, not to hear about this sort of thing. 

I think you need to forget about it and get on with stuff.

Take a trip to arhemland and catch some oenpelli's or something (id come). Just forget about it. Lifes to short for this sort of crap to get you down.

Dan


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah I will get on with stuff we
hen I am good and ready, again slatey is who started it sorry but maybe you should be sayin wtf to him


----------



## zard (Oct 5, 2006)

DanN said:


> No mate your the fool.
> 
> Everyone is very sorry about your snakes, it is tragic.
> 
> ...



If i were you i would shut the F up unless i knew the details. How dare you!


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Oct 5, 2006)

**** u danN


----------



## adbacus (Oct 5, 2006)

I think everyone just calm down and take a fiver.

It's about this time of the day when when a lotta young uns are likely to be signed in. 

Yes, vent and air out our grievances and we all feel for Marc, his loss and how he was treated, but what are we showing to other young herpers here.

There is no requirements to be malign. Be examples and take the high road on this. 
This may be a case of 'If you've got nothing nice to say.........'


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

i dont get it, is the site made mby mods, or who, and why are they dissing APS, who are they? are the members or mods, and by the way its very boring reading all it is, is some self obsessed idiot trying to put people down, obviousely failing by the crap site, and the fact that he sounds like he's so far up his a$$ he can see out between his teeth..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

oh, is it the mods lil sanctuary were they talk about us and gossip about how terribly terribly horrible we are..???


----------



## kel (Oct 5, 2006)

you guys do realise this is fueling the fire?????


i love aps please dont let it turn into a bitchy cat fight site


----------



## DanN (Oct 5, 2006)

Your right, I do not know the details

However I do not see the point of the conflict.

Dan


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2006)

Very interesting read.


----------



## Ricko (Oct 5, 2006)

very interesting read i must say.


----------



## star11 (Oct 5, 2006)

Get over it!!! I think it is quite diplomatic. The mods do a great job!
JMO


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

its funny they complain about our rudness and behavior but then they do it on another site.. heheh .. children


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

A supposed reptile site which allows a "belly lint" thread to go on & on for how many pages is coming apart at the seams I would say - the lunatics are in charge of the asylum. Yes, I got a warning (from Soulweaver) for being disruptive & disrespectful - but I don't care one bit - he's gone now, and will probably try to gain some influence elsewhere, but he's got no chance. I also don't tolerate fools gladly, and when we get the likes of alienpunk (RIP) totally dominating (1200 posts in 1 month) without some sort of control being placed on him then the place has lost it's reason for being. Decent moderators are needed here, or APS, which was once a very useful resource, will alienate all those with the knowledge to make it so again.

Jamie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

i think we all now know that our mods are not as holy as we thought, what a suprise..


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2006)

Herpstar and Agamidae is same member. Agamidae asked to create another username becaose some problems with other members. I did this for him and look what is going on. Hmm.


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

star11 said:


> Get over it!!! I think it is quite diplomatic. The mods do a great job!
> JMO



but when it is speaking about them rudely or in a very disrespectful way is it still their job? and when it's behind your back talking to them like your mates and back stabbin them is it still their job? i have never seen in a job description "back stabbin and being nasty" is required! and if there was im sure everyone would have that job sounds easy enough! at least have some guts if your gunna bag someone and tell them yourself not go on about them to others! JMO (and ofcorse nothing against anyone on this site)


----------



## star11 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't often write or comment on this site, I only read and sift through a large amount of crap to find interesting topics on reptiles. We can all do without the politics, but the mods do what they gotta do. It is necessary discussion to police the site.


----------



## zard (Oct 5, 2006)

oh come on slatey, that is old news... is that the best you can do in the mods defence?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

Gee, I wonder what greebo and soulweaver had against me? Curiouser & curiouser... don't worry, I wouldn't be jumping at the chance to "work" with them either (as a moderator)... what a pair of powerfreaks!
Jamie.


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 5, 2006)

wow did some shat just hit the fan or what lol


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 5, 2006)

Greebo is a little pussy.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed Jamie and Mr B.

Lets not even mention Souly... geeeeezus


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 5, 2006)

i think people might be over reacting. if the mods were dictating power freaks then this thread woud not still be running. i accept that im new and prob dont understand any of the politics behind all this, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## zard (Oct 5, 2006)

i for one am disgusted at what is / has been going on and even more so that admin are attempting to hide it by deleting threads.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 5, 2006)

It's still running because Marc has 95% of site members behind him. If mods screw him over anymore they will lose way too many members over it. It's crisis control at the moment.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 5, 2006)

The other thread which had alot of quotes and stuff in it was deleted by the administrators.


----------



## tempest (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, seeing as I didn't get a chance to say it in Marc's thread about his snakes being returned before it got deleted, I'll say it here....

Marc I am so sorry to hear that your snakes were all returned to you dead, that really is a tragedy, as is the fact that people doubted your collection had certain snakes and was stolen... as if your loss hasn't been devastating enough. I'm really sorry to see you go, from the posts of yours I've read, you are a wealth of information and with your leaving the site, we lose that. May the future hold much brighter things for you. Take care & BB.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah mine got deleted too.. guess Ill stay for a night.. sorry to dissapoint Duga lol


----------



## zard (Oct 5, 2006)

thank god u answered mr bredli, my response was way less diplomatic.


----------



## shelby (Oct 5, 2006)

I think this site is starting to come apart, don't care what some c**ks have to say behind my back I try to help the newbies as best I can. That is what the site is for to help each other. If the Mod's lives are that sad that they have to b*tch about us behind our backs well thats there problem. Go nuts I don't give a sh*t about there bullsh*t games and back stabbing.


----------



## freddy (Oct 5, 2006)

woah looks like **** has officially hit the fan round here>>well i think they are trying to work out who 'the mole' actually is>>>>>or try get rid of the other site. either way i think they are busy little mods atm


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont think it is possible for them to shut down another website that doesnt belong to them. They might be able to sue but as if thats worth it.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 5, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Yeah mine got deleted too.. guess Ill stay for a night.. sorry to dissapoint Duga lol



Hey steve,

did you notice your thread is moved to the mods forum???? Must have some things to 'talk' about in there!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

I need to have some dinner & stuff, but I'm afraid that I'll miss something... has been a sneaking suspicion of mine for quite a while that there were "secretive" influences operating here, Slateman, your creation of APS was once a wonderful resource for us all. You have stepped back and allowed a couple of your immoderate "moderators" far to much control. They have in fact taken over and all but destroyed what APS stood for. They are sinister, deceitful powerfreaks. The only reason they wouldn't "work" with me is that I know just a bit more about herps than they do. But they never posted on herp threads (except peterescue - apologies Peter, not tarring you with the same brush!) 

Jamie.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Slow down im running out of bundy cans and popcorn :lol::lol:

I think this is just the same as any group with lots of members, works the same in sport too,
EVERYONE has a say on how the site,sport,group etc should run but NOBODY wants the responserbility of running it. I think the guys here do a fairly good job, it wouldnt be easy to control a couple of hundred kids that all know best. just my 2 cents worth lol

*IDEA* Why dont people write down how THEY think the site SHOULD run and then email them to slatey and they can work out a happy medium.

YOU WILL NEVER MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY

Peace out dudes


----------



## tebz (Oct 5, 2006)

wow what a waste of time thread


----------



## star11 (Oct 5, 2006)

It's funny that everyone says they are leaving and right now there are the most users online. The mods must be doing something right!


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm i dont tihnk APS will be able to shut down the other site only because the information was freely available or was made available. The only thing they could get changed maybe would be having the names of the moderators removed from all the posts on the other site... but then again im just guessing and im a electrician not a lawyer


----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Yeah mine got deleted too.. guess Ill stay for a night.. sorry to dissapoint Duga lol




LOL i wasn't reffering pugs, just that how fuuny it was now everything is coming out, your alirght


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2006)

zard said:


> oh come on slatey, that is old news... is that the best you can do in the mods defence?


 well my post have nothing to do with mods defence.

But if you like to know, moderating is hard job and you get no thanks for it. Specially not from gentleman like you.


----------



## raxor (Oct 5, 2006)

Gosh.

I never thought the internet could make me cry, but alas, here we are, this is too much for me to handle.. I'm getting a little emotional...

This thread is like a fantastic The Bold and the Beautiful episode!

Perhaps people should remember this is not a freedom of speech site and someone else is paying for you to view and post here. Bandwidth ain't free.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Oct 5, 2006)

Well colour me surprised. 

After a bunch of members getting smacked and told off about language and adult innuendo, when people such as myself point out adult content and things that are in particularly bad taste- we get smacked and called whingers and pussies and sooks. How the heck is that fair or right? 

It doesn't have to be fair or right, because the moderators have all the power- so we have to do as they say, but if you have a problem with anyone or anything- its just your tough luck for not being born into moderatorship. 

I thought this forum was awesome- now its just gone to the dogs. And to the moderators- If you have a problem with me- talk to me about it- don't hide in the moderator forums where I can't see you. Have the bollocks to speak to me. 

Slateman, people would have more respect for moderators if it was done fairly, and without the backstabbing which has obviously gone on. You and Jnr do a great job, but you have to admit there has been a lot of backstabbing going on from the moderators.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> It's still running because Marc has 95% of site members behind him. If mods screw him over anymore they will lose way too many members over it. It's crisis control at the moment.



It was running just for the other members to see what exactly moderators have to do to keep this site in order.
Agamidae and Herpstar with few others are no more members here and I will miss some of the ban people. But In my experience from the past, the good members usually stay. They are in most times not interested in fights like this.


----------



## zard (Oct 5, 2006)

Slateman said:


> well my post have nothing to do with mods defence.
> 
> But if you like to know, moderating is hard job and you get no thanks for it. Specially not from gentleman like you.



thanks but i have my own general chat site and was always aware of certain factors you are just learning..
pity because this was a fab site, informative and all that but you let idiots moderate it.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

*True*



kel said:


> you guys do realise this is fueling the fire?????
> 
> 
> i love aps please dont let it turn into a bitchy cat fight site



I also love APS and guys we don't need this. This includes everyone. I'm not taking sides, kissing anyones butt, I just want a site that is easy to use, informative etc etc .


----------



## Administrator (Oct 5, 2006)

Like many things in life, I think we need to remember that the answer is not always black and white.

The moderators are given the tough job of "drawing the line". They must decide when something is appropriate and when it crosses the line based on their own best judgement. 

To add to this, they have the problems of:

a) being human, and
b) not being able to be in more than 1 place at a time

Because of all this, some things get missed in moderation. Because of this, sometimes they need to judge as to whether something is worth moderating.

No one likes a ref that blows the whistle too much, but we also promote this site as "child friendly". It's a tough balance to keep and I appreciate the job the mods do.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Still reading*



Pythoninfinite said:


> without some sort of control being placed on him then the place has lost it's reason for being. Decent moderators are needed here, or APS, which was once a very useful resource, will alienate all those with the knowledge to make it so again.
> 
> Jamie.



Jamie I don't always agree with you but you are right on the money here.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 5, 2006)

all i can say is, some people have far, far too much time on their hands, For F**ks sake people, Its the god-dammed internet, give it a rest.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Yeah mine got deleted too.. guess Ill stay for a night.. sorry to dissapoint Duga lol



No your thread was not deleted. It is just invisible and I will put it back with out your promotion of another forum and with out bad language or abuse


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Now everyone kiss and make up n lets talk herps


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

I also love APS and guys we don't need this. 

I think... maybe we do - and thanks Slateman for allowing this to run - it is very important to get this stuff out of the system, and I'm as keen as anyone to see APS run on an even keel again, even though I was privileged to be selected as a moderator on ARF recently. The problem here is that a couple of the moderators lost sight of the fact that the important part of their job was to manage the site for the benefit of the membership at large, and they felt the site was a platform for them to exercise their own egos. This was obvious to me a long time ago, and I'm sorry that it escaped Slateman for so long. I hope this purging will be a lesson to us all - take the time to read between the lines - I have done that here on several occasions, and incurred the wrath of those moderators.

APS is a valuable resource, and should remain so, but while clowns are able to run "belly lint" threads for pages and pages, while the alienpunks are able to go on & on & on unchecked, it will continue to deteriorate and lose it's value to those who need it most.

Jamie.


----------



## FAY (Oct 5, 2006)

I am very disapointed in you Marc.......I have been through a lot in my life.....but one thing I would never do is betray confidences! Whatever is said in private between people should stay private, being emails or whatever!


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Houston we have a problem.

All this ???? is not good for the site Slatey and Junior. I have just finished reading the cat in the roof website and at the moment APS is a laughing stock. I really think a bit of damage control is needed quickly.

There are quite a few people that have been banned or punished. The vast majority of these people are extremely knowledgable about all things herp. Without them being here on a frewuent basis many of us would have a hard time accessing the correct information for our needs. This is where the animals suffer. People take shortcuts when they can't get the information needed and ultimately bad husbandry can come into the equation.

I was once told by a mod that he did'nt care if I did'nt donate to the site or not. Not right. This site survives by donations whether it be by Sponsor banners or just donations of animals or even books as comp prizes.

If this site survived without donations then why is the current $5 and $10 charge for subscriptions etc actually charged.

It is the people that make this site. Not the mods. I fully accept that they have ajob to do but it needs to be done with respect, honesty, etc otherwise their integrity can be compromised.

This is just my opinion. I would hate for all the good people not to be available to chat with and swap stories, photo's and info.

I don't mind naming certain people. I hide behind nothing. Never have and never will. If I make a mistake I will apologize and sometimes when the mods make a mistake they could'nt care. If they actually apologized and bit the bullet sometimes an incredible amount of respect would be earnt.

Cheers to all the good guys & girls...............................................................and cheers to all the bad guys and girls.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2006)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

This about sums it up I'd say...

when i first regeisterd to this site everyone was great but it has being getting bad and fast hardly anyone is helping each other out most people are just making reptiles out as a joke
__________________

Jamie.


----------



## popcorn (Oct 5, 2006)

nothing has changed, the slater has been doing this since day one and all the sheep have dug deep into their pockets to run this crap. how embarrasing

popcoen anybody?


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

*What a first post*



popcorn said:


> nothing has changed, the slater has been doing this since day one and all the sheep have dug deep into their pockets to run this crap. how embarrasing
> 
> popcoen anybody?



Nice first post:shock: Anyone we know


----------



## mertle (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't want to get involved in this slinging match but it's terrible to see such a great resource go to the dogs.

How about pulling your heads in and playing nice, we are all suposed adults here, or are we???????


----------



## Gregory (Oct 5, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Nothing to see here



Used to be me and you singled out John. Nice to see we aren't in the poo for a change.


----------



## Garry2 (Oct 5, 2006)

First and final word...mine 
I think it is about time we all pulled our heads in and do what is best for the site...
to those that are not happy with the site ... LOG OFF ...and go and whinge somewhere else. 
For those that are happy with the site...... please post 
APS is here for all reptile lovers ......and some of you are just whingers...get lost

REPTILES RULE


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 5, 2006)

popcorn said:


> nothing has changed, the slater has been doing this since day one and all the sheep have dug deep into their pockets to run this crap. how embarrasing
> 
> popcoen anybody?


 

Another candidate for a mods job:shock: :shock: .

I think that everyone should settle down and get back on track here, we are meant to be asking and answering questions. Lets stop the bagging of the mods and stuff.

Its simple really, if you think you can do it better then put ya hand up and do it otherwise keep quiet and let the people run the site. If you have a problem then why not deal wth it properly??


----------



## cheazy (Oct 5, 2006)

Garry2 said:


> First and final word...mine
> I think it is about time we all pulled our heads in and do what is best for the site...
> to those that are not happy with the site ... LOG OFF ...and go and whinge somewhere else.
> For those that are happy with the site...... please post
> ...



Bravo mate, everyone wipe your pussy eyes n lets get back to what we first came to the site for...reptiles


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

lets get back to what we first came to the site for...reptiles

That's the problem, I don't visit this site to see threads that go for days about belly button lint and all the other CRAP that people with not much interest in reptiles, but who need a stage for attention, seem to be able to post endlessly here at the moment.

Interesting nonsense that Garry 2 and Cheazy posted - how long have they been members?

Jamie.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2006)

OK all said what they wanted and we should cut this before it is too late to take back some comments taken too far.

I am locking this topic now.


----------

